# AUSSIES WANTED FOR ADVICE!! or anyone who "knows" horse floats



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Maybe go to horsedeals.com.au and see what something similar is selling for on there, or tradingpost.com.au


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We recently sold our 2004?? Karakar extended 2 horse staright load float to upgrade. It had a seperate lockable tack box at the front, rug rack up front, most of the things you described, and a set of 2 steel yards my dad made that mounted on the side. We sold our for 14k, I think. I would say for yours, without seeing it, maybe 12k?

Like Pinto Pony said, have a look in horsedeals and see what similar floats are selling for.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

oh my god i feel like a retard!! i didnt even THINK of that!!! GAAH!! thanks haha


----------



## -xx-sally-xx- (Dec 29, 2007)

ok so there's no floats that are close to exactly the same, and there's variating prices throughout depending on brand/colour/style etc. any idea on how much..?


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

floats hold their prices really well, so as long as there is no obvious damage to it, you should be selling it for not much less than you brought it for. just pick a price a little lower, and if no-one calls just drop it a bit. 
they also sell really quick on horseyard.com
good luck


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

OK everyone..I know that your talking about horse trailers (as we call them) Why are they called floats there. Can you post some pics of your floats? Everytime I hear float I think of a parade float....:wink: Funny how the same basic things are called different things in a far off place....


----------

